# Would you train with Jimmy Pedro?



## stanley neptune (Feb 24, 2004)

Jimmy Pedro just opened a new school not far from where I live. I am not interested in sport Judo but I think the art has some pretty good self defense applications. It looks like a lot of what you learn is portable to other arts and may complement aikido or ju jitsu. 

Plus it looks like a great work out. I read an article that Jimmy authored about conditioning and he is in to some heavy duty work outs.

If you had the opportunity would you train with him?

Stanley Neptune


----------



## Mwolfe (Feb 24, 2004)

If I was still into competitive tournaments, yes.  I'm not sure about self-defense aspects from him.


----------



## jeffbeish (Feb 25, 2004)

Why not?  I trained with the visiting 1968 USA Olympic Judo Team at Kittyhawk Judo club.  Hum, that was a few years ago!  I was not quite 30 years old!  :boing2:  

Many of you may remember that our 1968 Olympic Judo Team was put on hold due to some problem fitting Judo into that Olympics.  Guess they had wait.  :redcaptur 

Oh well, you think Jimmy would take it easy on an old fart?


----------



## whackjob-san (Feb 25, 2004)

I've worked out with him several times, he's awesome.  I strongly encourage you to take the opportunity, whether you're looking for combat or sport judo training he has a tremendous amount of knowledge and will surely whip you into shape if nothing else!


----------



## jeffbeish (Feb 25, 2004)

Darn, the only names I cam remember of the 1968 Olympic Judo Team  was Rene Zeilenburg and Paul Marayama.  They were tough dudes.  I had to bow out and watch, had a paying job and they didn't like me getting hurt 

Jeff


----------

